# LG Refrigerator light won't turn on



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Replace the main pcb. That’s where the relay is. Might want to check connections at the board or top of the door. If it’s regular light bulbs and not led there is a thermal overload above the bulb housing that could be bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hansim4 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. My refrigerator is over 12 years old so I am not sure if I should spend almost $200 to replace the main CB. Also, I am not technically savvy enough to diagnose if the bulb housing is bad or not. It looks like this is not going to be cheap or easy so I will just use the refrigerator for few more months and get a new one when I find a good deal.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 4, 2017)

hansim4 said:


> Hello. I have a LG LRFC22750ST refrigerator. Few months back, inside lights for the refrigerator worked intermittently and now, it's completely not working. I put in new light bulbs but that didn't do anything. I was also suspecting bad door switches but since the unit has french doors, it's hard to believe that both door switches went out at the same time. Beside the light bulbs and door switches, I am not sure what else could be causing this issue. Therefore, can someone tell me what I could do to fix this issue? BTW, my freezer light works fine.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Any possibility that the switches are wired in series?


----------



## hansim4 (Dec 13, 2007)

R2D2 said:


> Any possibility that the switches are wired in series?


That's a good question. If wired in series, then I guess it's possible that one bad switch can knock off both. However, I am not sure how I can find out as I don't have a multimeter. Is there a way to find this out without testing each switch?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Just a thought I am not a refrigerator expert by a long shot. I believe when you open either side of the french doors the light comes on and the evap fan shuts off so not to pull warm air in the box. So if the switch or switches are bad I think the evap fan wouldn't work and the refrigerator would get warm. Maybe more answers from a domestic refrigerator repair person is in order. 

BayouRunner sounds like the way to go after double checking the two door switches at the top of each door under the plastic hinge covers.


----------



## hansim4 (Dec 13, 2007)

I played with door switches and found the following. When I opened both doors, the temperature display came on. I push either side of switches separately and the display stayed on. However, when I pushed both switches, display was gone. Also, when I pushed both switches, I can hear evap fan working. Therefore, I think my switches are fine. Let me know if I am wrong here. 

While I was testing with switches, light never came on. However, as I was pushing both switches at the same time, the light bulb flickered. Therefore, I am thinking perhaps there is a bad connection somewhere. I am hoping I don't have to replace the main board as this will cost me almost $200. Beside the main board, is there any other thing I should check? Also, is it possible that bad door switch can cause light to not work but make other things such as temperature display and evap fan to work properly?

Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if switches are working properly, you have a bad board.


----------



## CELTICPSYCHO (Dec 7, 2017)

Replace or repair main PCB. Clean contacts and consider converting to led. 
I did. 
Added a transformer circuit to give me 12vdc for the led. It lasts longer and much brpighter and economical. 

Sent from my HUAWEI CUN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------

